# Pregnant doe teeth grinding?



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Nachosita (chachacha) dropped. Her udder is pretty full but not hard full.

Her vulva is slightly open. No pushing, no pawing the ground, none of that stuff. I show her due towards the end of the month.

But she's making this weird humming/grunting sound. At first I thought it was like a bee or something.... but it wasn't. It was her! And she's grinding her teeth a little today. Not constant only occasionally.

Should I be worried or is it just discomfort from being pregnant?

She's eating fine, just tossed a small doe off the pile of alfalfa so she could dig in deeper to eat. lol She refuses to come to me, which is also not normal. I was able to feel her udder a few minutes ago while she was eating.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sounds like she might be having pre-labor contractions


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Grinding teeth mean pain. I think dreamacresfarm2 is right- pre-labor contractions possibly. Her change in behavior, since she's usually friendly, is also an indicator of impending labor. I'd watch her closely. Can you get a hold of her to check her ligaments?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I will try to grab her at feeding time. She came to food yesterday ONLY during feeding time. When I tried before and after she was like "no! I know what you're doing!!!"


----------

